# if-Abfrage mit Datei Variable aus XML-Datei



## conmark (4. Jun 2010)

Hallo miteinander,

folgendes Problem bei dem ich nun schon Stunden hänge:

ich lese aus einer XML-Datei folgendes aus:


```
String inhalt = skill.getAttribute("name");
```

der Inhalt der Variable "inhalt" ist "db".
Bei der Abfrage mit


```
if(inhalt == "db")
{
...
}
```

wird die if-Auswahl aber nicht aktiv.
Dass "db" in der Variable steht ist sicher, habe es über den eclipse-debugger ausgelesen und auch schon mit println ausgegeben.

Meine Frage (was ne Überraschung ) ist nun, warum die if-Auswahl nicht aktiv wird. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Ebenius (4. Jun 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/top-fragen/1350-vergleichen-strings.html

Ebenius


----------



## conmark (4. Jun 2010)

Merci beacoup! Ein äußerst dummer Fehler von mir . Bin von C++ nur char-arrays gewohnt, dachte nun String könnte man wie eine Zahl-Variable vergleichen.

Erledigt!


----------

